# Best song of 2007 so far



## VVoltz (Nov 1, 2007)

OK, I really think this is going to turn interesting. Why don't you post the one song that you think would be THE song of 2007, because you like it, it's quality, it's lyrics or for whatever you like. You can also see this thread as a place to share good music from any genre. The only condition is that the song got released this year.

In my opinion that song would be Nelly Furtado's _"All Good Things (Come To An End)."_ 





I know the album came last year but the song got released for the radio a few months back.
The style of the song is so cool, it's catchy, don't know about the lyrics, they are OK, but the quality of the production is top notch to me. Did I mention that it's catchy?

Post yours!.


----------



## Nero (Nov 1, 2007)

Rock cover of Akon's "I Wanna Love/F*** You" (Pretty sure it came out this year)

I CANNOT find the artist who covered this song for the love of god... If someone helped me, that'd be awesome.

EDIT: It's by The Maine! Thanks to my brother.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: Forgot the reasons why this song is awesome.

Upbeat song, changed from R&B to Rock. It's 250% better than the original song! (Probably because I think Rock > R&B)

~Nero


----------



## moozxy (Nov 1, 2007)

This Is For Real by Motion City Soundtrack! Their new single from their new album, Even If It Kills Me.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bUwa8Reo4Xc


----------



## tgc_9013 (Nov 1, 2007)

Definitely 'Muse - Map of the Problematique'


----------



## Urza (Nov 1, 2007)

TAKECORE OF YOURSELF by Dj Sharpnel.






http://youtube.com/watch?v=31a3-T7s76s


----------



## cubin' (Nov 1, 2007)

Radiohead - all I need
- reckoner 
- videotape


----------



## mattyb89 (Nov 1, 2007)

Kaiser Chiefs - Angry Mob awesome song!


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 2, 2007)

you kids and your music these days

get off of mthrnites lawn


----------



## iritegood (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> you kids and your music these days
> 
> get off of mthrnites lawn



I usually listen to random music these days. Alot of "classic" rock and queen-type stuff. I have to say though, that I've been listening to The Flaming Lips a lot. Great band.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, best song so far, the Portal song.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm still alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brilliant song


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Oh yeah, best song so far, the Portal song.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 2, 2007)

What I've Done, Linkin Park.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 2, 2007)

Chiaki Ishikawa - Uninstall

best song ever !


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 2, 2007)

You want me to pick? Man, that's hard.

My favorites are:

Chevelle: I Get It
Crossfade: Already Gone
Saliva: Broken Sunday
Seether: Fake It


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> you kids and your music these days
> 
> get off of mthrnites lawn


i loled


but serieslyszes...
dota by basshunter

idc when it came out, the song is still better than sex.


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2007)

I dunno about the best song...but best album - 

*Bone Thugs N Harmony - Strength & Loyalty *


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 3, 2007)

Foo Fighters - The Pretender


----------



## ozzyzak (Nov 3, 2007)

Serpentine Offering by Dimmu Borgir


----------



## alancia (Nov 3, 2007)

mika - relax (take it easy)


----------



## cubin' (Nov 3, 2007)

The Field - From here we go sublime 

I'm loving this album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's pretty much the only techno I like. very soothing


----------



## IainDS (Nov 3, 2007)

*BLOC PARTY* - _Hunting For Witches_


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 3, 2007)

Let it Roll - Velvet Revolver 

It Just sounds awesome


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 3, 2007)

Erm dunno best song but:
Radiohead - All I Need
Biffy Clyro - Folding Stars
Louis XIV - Theres a Traitor In The Room
Tokyo Police Club - Your English Is Good
Arctic Monkeys - Teddy Picker

Are among the ones I have on all the time.


----------



## IainDS (Nov 3, 2007)

Tokyo Police Club are the dogs bollocks.


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > you kids and your music these days
> ...



And someone like you has had sex


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 3, 2007)

Arcade Fire have done some great stuff this year, their new album is really good. I think my favourite song would have to be No Cars Go (Neon Bible version)

- Sam

Edit: Stupid typos


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 3, 2007)

wolfmother

i love them as much as i did franz ferdinand the first time i heard them
listening to them now!


----------



## flai (Nov 3, 2007)

i,d say that Stronger by Kanye West is definitely one of them.

Btw, typing from my new iPod


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 31, 2007)

My opinion stands. How about yours?


----------



## Verocity (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> OK, I really think this is going to turn interesting. Why don't you post the one song that you think would be THE song of 2007, because you like it, it's quality, it's lyrics or for whatever you like. You can also see this thread as a place to share good music from any genre. The only condition is that the song got released this year.
> 
> In my opinion that song would be Nelly Furtado's _"All Good Things (Come To An End)."_
> 
> ...



I believe promiscuous is also on that album...which is also a pretty good song.

oh yes and this may also be the best song of 2007...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3H4liC2sWg


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 31, 2007)

Why does anyone even have to ask this question?

The obvious answer is Chocolate Rain.


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Let it Roll - Velvet Revolver
> 
> It Just sounds awesome



I stand by my decision


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Why does anyone even have to ask this question?
> 
> The obvious answer is Chocolate Rain.



I wholeheartedly concur with you, my brotha.


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> oh yes and this may also be the best song of 2007...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3H4liC2sWg


Hey, nice song!
What exactly is it? Power Metal? I love Avantasia, have you heard of them?, it's a project lead by Tobbias Sammet


----------



## jtroye32 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> Why does anyone even have to ask this question?
> 
> The obvious answer is Chocolate Rain.



some stay dry while others feel the pain


----------



## azotyp (Dec 31, 2007)

I think the best song is this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x2W12A8Qow


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 31, 2007)

hmmm

Aint No Party - Orson

Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Dec 31, 2007)

You got me trippen, OH stumbling, OH, somthing else, OH, clumsy cuz im fallin in loveeee 

jk/s, man this is so hard to chose... If I had a list of every song written in 2007 I would be right. But I dont. 

honey why you callin meee? So late... 

LOL, gay...

I think nickelback all the right reasons was released early this year, so im sticking with that.

Or anything john legend made.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> I'm still alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tru dat


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> I'm still alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...









my pick would probably go to...
Lupe Fiasco - Dumb it Down
observation on the music industry and hiphop, with lot's of pop culture references and some really deep metaphors, winner in my eyes.



also, anyone saying gwen stefani or soulja boi is grounds to perm ban imo


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 31, 2007)

Aside from Chocolate Rain, I don't know what I'd say for best song of the year since most of what I've been listening to is older : D. Metallica is coming out with an album in 2008 so I should have an answer for this question next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[EDIT] After realizing that Slayer's "Through the Eyes of the Insane" came out this year, I'd have to say that that is the best song of 2007 lolz.



QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> also, anyone saying gwen stefani or soulja boi is grounds to perm ban imo


I concur.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 31, 2007)

Still Alive is quite awesome..but Boxer came out this year, so I'm saying Slow Show.


----------



## Jax (Dec 31, 2007)

One more vote for Still Alive!


----------



## Tanas (Dec 31, 2007)

Best Song of the year by a mile.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 31, 2007)

I like Still Alive as well, I also like 'Suddenly I See' by KT Tunstall...


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> TAKECORE OF YOURSELF by Dj Sharpnel.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=31a3-T7s76s


Not a bad track but a bit repetitive for my liking.

I don't have a favourite song of 2007 frankly because I've not listened to anything I've enjoyed this year (that I'm aware of)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> What I've Done, Linkin Park.Â


OMG! Dont mention it.. I have been hearing that all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yep thats the best song of the year.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 31, 2007)

Time to get you some National then.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZDl2xRK_r8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnI28bdZylM


----------



## Shuny (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> What I've Done, Linkin Park.Â


+1


----------



## zeppo (Dec 31, 2007)

Music is my hot hot sex
CSS


----------



## ackers (Dec 31, 2007)

Linkin Park - Shadow of the Day is prob my fave song of 2007.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 31, 2007)

Portal Still Alive


----------



## cubin' (Jan 1, 2008)

Portal - Still Alive

Robert Plant & Alison Krauss - Killing the Blues

Radiohead - Videotape (full band version)
- Reckoner 

LCD Soundsystem - All My Friends.


Couldn't pick just one


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Jan 1, 2008)

Classic - Rakim, Nas, KRS One and Kanye West

Best rap single this year, hip hop sure is going to hell, but albums like Talib Kweli's Eardrum, Ghostface Killah's The Big Doe Rehab, and especially Lupe Fiasco's The Cool are keeping it on life support somewhat...


----------



## Mewgia (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Shuny @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DarkAura @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What I've Done, Linkin Park.Â
> ...


CRAAAAAWLING IIIIIN MY SKIIIIIN

moar like emo park amirite


I don't like Linkin Park if you could not tell :/


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2008)

'Wind Blow' by Bone-Thugs-N-Harmony


----------



## Austinz (Jan 1, 2008)

Agreed with Linkin Park, though theres better songs on their new CD


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 1, 2008)

Working Class Hero by Green Day

Also What I've done was really good


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(_Snott_ @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Working Class Hero as performed by Green Day
> 
> Also What I've done was really good




Fixed


----------



## Mars (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still alive
> ...



I agree with you an all fronts. Dumb it down is fantastic, Lupe Fiasco is one of the few good rappers. Man, mainstream rap sucks these days.

Soulja Boy is terrible rapper, yet he's so popular. Most people in my school even know the dance to "Crank That".


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 1, 2008)

Plain white T's - Hey there delia. Meh, I really don't listen to a wide variety of music, so this is probably one of the only songs that i listened to that was from 2007.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 1, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails "Survivalism"


----------



## j5c077 (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Nine Inch Nails "Survivalism"



rofl


nin is dead


----------



## enarky (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nine Inch Nails "Survivalism"
> ...


Last time I read an Interview with Trent Reznor it sounded like he was pretty much alive. Distributing the master tracks of Year Zero and admitting he had been a member of OiNK made him my personal hero.

I'd go as far as saying no one in the music industry is more alive than NIN.


----------



## SaiZou (Jan 1, 2008)

any of the new straightener songs lol kinda hard to choose


----------



## Verocity (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > oh yes and this may also be the best song of 2007...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3H4liC2sWg
> ...



No I haven't heard of them...I'll look them up though...I heard or Dragonforce through a friend who heard of it through GH3.

Through the Fire and Flames is pretty epic though, the drummer and guitarists...Everything is just so perfect.


----------



## Nero (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 31 2007 said:


> One more vote for Still Alive!



Another vote from me.
Can't get that song out of my head.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 1, 2008)

Best song? I dunno, I can't even pick a best album.

Albums:
Animal Collective - Strawberry Jam
Battles - Mirrored
Streetlight Manifesto - Somewhere in the Between
Electric Wizard - Witchcult Today
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet
Between The Buried and Me - Colors
Reverend Bizarre - III: So Long Suckers
Wolves in the Throne Room - Two Hunters
Symphony X - Paradise Lost
abingdon boys school - s/t
Alcest - Souvenirs d'un autre monde (absolutely amazing)
Blotted Science - The Machinations of Dementia
Bomb The Music Industry! - Get Warmer
Mindscape - Black Lotus
Om - Pilgrimage
Switches - Heart Turned to D.E.A.D.
Witchcraft - The Alchemist
Vintersorg - Solens Rotter
Radiohead - In Rainbows

...uh, yeah... I listen to a LOT of music.

Oh! I just thought of maybe the best single. Pendulum - Granite.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_Tx5tew8_sQ


----------



## Issac (Jan 1, 2008)

ooh oooh, tough one!
I think, maybe: 
Sigur Rós - Í gær... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyaptSF2SqM&feature=related

Familjen - Det snurrar i min skalle..
http://www.last.fm/music/Familjen/+videos/2803487

Rilo Kiley - Silver Lining:
http://www.rilokiley.com/audio_widget/player

Bright Eyes - I must belong somewhere:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7B-mBqG1HCA&feature=related

The Fall of Troy - Cut Down All the Trees and Name the Streets After Them
http://youtube.com/watch?v=T3qOa2K1-VY

These are my top 5

EDIT: Please tell me in any way if you like anything of the above


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jan 2, 2008)

My second fav is : Bullets for my Valentine - Tears Dont Fall


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't choose but Fighters by Lupe is also very nice and Dumb It Down.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 2, 2008)

So many songs!!!. I will group all your choices on the first topic. I promise, just gimme me a little more time


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Sigur Rós - Í gær...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyaptSF2SqM&feature=related


Hell yes, Sigur Ros is awesome.


----------



## Issac (Jan 3, 2008)

QUOTE(anime_junkie @ Jan 3 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Sigur Rós - Í gær...
> ...



I love you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha

I think this song (in all it's CD-quality glory (not that youtube quality)) is so damn great! and dramatic!


----------



## amptor (Jan 3, 2008)

Smashing Pumpkins Zeitgeist track 4. That's The Way (My Love Is)

one of the best alternative bands ever, extremely pleased to see them back.


----------



## Austinz (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the song in the credits of 2007's special edition of bangbus


----------

